

TechLaunch Accelerator Applications Open (tri-state area) - bdonohue
http://techlaunch.com/apply/

======
lcroussett
I can't recommend this enough. Techlaunch helps aspiring entrepreneurs to
transform their idea into a viable product.

------
dackermann
Highly recommended program. Jersey represent!

